# Sundered Empires [ACKS Actual Play]



## Tywyll (Jun 10, 2012)

Here are links to the Actual Play reports of my Adventurer Conqueror King game that I've been running for awhile now. Characters started at first and the highest anyone has made it to is 3rd so far. It's an old school sandbox style game, started with B2 and the Caves of Chaos (as you do!).  I've set it in the ancient history of a campaign world I've been running for around 20 years through various versions of D&D (and other games) from 2nd ED AD&D, to 3.0 and 3.5, and now back to a B/X simulacrum.

Sundered Empires Play Report 1 
Sundered Empires Play Report 2 
Sundered Empires Play Report 3 
Sundered Empires Session 4


----------



## Tywyll (Jun 13, 2012)

Additional session report addendum to Session Report 10:
Sundered Empires Session Report 10a-The Letter  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Jun 23, 2012)

New Session Report is up, now with giant talking rats!

Sundered Empires Session Report 11  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Jul 23, 2012)

After a long break, here's the next Session Report:
Sundered Empires Session Report 12  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Jul 28, 2012)

Not a session report, just a bit based on my recent visit to the Dain Tree rain forest and what it made me think about wilderness adventuring (something that is going to probably show up influencing future session reports and setting stuff).
Rain Forests and Gaming  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Aug 1, 2012)

*House Rules for my Sundered Empires Game*

I've written up a slightly more involved system for monster 'specials' that takes a page or two from Advanced (1st and 2nd).  Basically I didn't like treating all special abilities equally.

[House Rules]Specially Unequal  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Aug 5, 2012)

The newest session report is up!

Sundered Empires Session Report 13  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Aug 10, 2012)

A House Ruled class for my campaign:

[House Rules-Classes]Warden (Redux!)  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Aug 12, 2012)

Newest Session Report is up!

Sundered Empires Session Report 14  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Aug 19, 2012)

Newest Session Report is up!

Sundered Empires Session Report 15  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Aug 26, 2012)

The next session report is up.  This time with 50% more Otho!  And Gelatinous Cubes!  Everybody loves cubes!

Sundered Empires Session Report 16  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are the House Rules we are using in my Sundered Empires game.

House Rules-Sundered Empires Part 1  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Sep 2, 2012)

Newest report is up.  A character leaves, a new one is introduced!

Sundered Empires Session Report 17  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Sep 5, 2012)

The following is a new class I made up, the Nightmasks. They are a sort of assassin/priest style class.

[House Rules-Classes]Nightmasks  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Sep 16, 2012)

Newest session report is up.  This time, our players encounter some 'save or die' effects for the first time and, well, not everybody makes it...

Sundered Empires Session Report 19  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Sep 23, 2012)

Twentieth Session!  And a dragon!  

Sundered Empires Session Report 20  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Sep 30, 2012)

Newest session report...sort of.  Character recap time:

Sundered Empires Session Report 20a-Special Insert  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Oct 7, 2012)

A wrong door starts a cascade of horror for our heroes...and they face multiple tests on the Mortal Wound table...

Sundered Empires Session Report 21  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Oct 16, 2012)

Alfric goes really grimdark in some email wrap up for the game.

Sundered Empires Session Report 21a  M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Oct 21, 2012)

The true foe revealed, an old foe escapes, and a frenemy joins the party...

Sundered Empires Session Report 22 « M Blackburn: A Writer's Journey


----------



## Tywyll (Nov 11, 2012)

The party goes on a hunt for a unicorn, and nearly suffers death-by-trees

http://micahblackburn.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/sundered-empires-session-report-25/


----------



## Tywyll (Dec 2, 2012)

The party encounters some Cazin cat-folk and learns a valuable lesson about friendship...er, I mean the dangers of Hold Person.

http://micahblackburn.wordpress.com/2012/12/01/sundered-empires-session-report-26/


----------



## Tywyll (Dec 9, 2012)

The party learns the importance of rope, that Chaos =/= Crazy Evil, and that Frost > Fire.

http://micahblackburn.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/sundered-empires-session-report-27/


----------

